# Wire Connectors



## PeterT (Feb 9, 2020)

PT mentioned these newer style connectors in another post so I don't want to plug of that thread.
These were the connectors
https://www.homedepot.ca/search?q=wire push connectors#!q=wire push connectors
This was the thread
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/spring-connectors.1858/#post-19267

I was at Home Depot so bought a few sample sizes to try. They seem to work like a hotdam on solid wire but I am not getting results on stranded. The wires cant seem to get inside the clamp without basically kinking the wire itself. I am well within the gauge bracket of the connector & the sheath fits in the hole no problem. I tried different sheath trim lengths (leaving more or less bare strands). I twisted the strands tight & snipped it on an angle. Just not gripping like solid. Pics are 14 gauge I believe but same results up & down the range.

PT am I missing something fundamental? I love the simplicity of these but unfortunately so much of what I do appears to be stranded wires.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2020)

Hummmm......I was actually surprized when I saw they worked on stranded and couldn't get my head around that either. 

In your first pic it looks like aluminum wire. Is it? I know they aren't for AL. 

I  re-read the instructions carefully and I note they say stranded (Tin-Bonded) for some gauges. Maybe you get better results tinning the wire? But that kind of takes the quick factor out of quick-connects I think.

I just went into the shop and tried a RED In-Sure on 16 gauge copper stranded wire. Worked like a charm...really solid. 

Keep me posted, hopefully you figure it out on your end as I do see the value in these things. I never tried the orange ones you have...just the ones like in my pic. Maybe a brand issue? I am using Ideal In-Sures. They come in Red (2 wire), Orange (3 wire) and Yellow (4 wire). Happy to drop off a few of mine if you want.













This thread sure seemed to get some traction. I went out and bought some Weather Pack connectors like @Chicken lights suggested and am glad I now know about these. I have the connectors and am just awaiting the crimper to arrive now.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 9, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Hummmm......I was actually surprized when I saw they worked on stranded and couldn't get my head around that either.
> 
> In your first pic it looks like aluminum wire. Is it? I know they aren't for AL.
> 
> ...


You might want to have a terminal removal tool, too. It’s basically a metal straw that fits inside the body of the plug and lets you remove the pin and wire


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> You might want to have a terminal removal tool, too. It’s basically a metal straw that fits inside the body of the plug and lets you remove the pin and wire


Arriving in the same order Tuesday. Thanks


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 9, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Arriving in the same order Tuesday. Thanks


You’re welcome!


----------



## PeterT (Feb 9, 2020)

No not aluminum wire in that example but it was a very stiff strand by comparison to my normal copper. The 14 & 12 AWG wire I have is quite high strand count low resistance wire. Both the metal & sheathing is quite supple. I tried that in the red 2 port & it didn’t engage. I’ll work at it some more. How much wire do you leave exposed?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 9, 2020)

Forgot to mention the orange ones are same brand & same wire range as the others, just single hole. Like doing an in-line butt joint I guess. They don't show up on the Home Depot link but were there in the store. The price on this system improves with larger qty packs but i wanted to try them first.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2020)

PeterT said:


> No not aluminum wire in that example but it was a very stiff strand by comparison to my normal copper. The 14 & 12 AWG wire I have is quite high strand count low resistance wire. Both the metal & sheathing is quite supple. I tried that in the red 2 port & it didn’t engage. I’ll work at it some more. How much wire do you leave exposed?


About 3/8 to 1/2 inch. Maybe the wire you are using Peter? I know I have some stuff that is the same gauge but the strands are finer. If I strip that to 1" it crumples before it fully engages. Maybe with more flexible wire, like lamp cord with supple insulation and finer strands, it won't be rigid enough to push in???


----------



## PeterT (Feb 9, 2020)

I think that's the case. The wire is for RC use, high strand count, low resistance, very pliable. According to this 12 AWG has 1660 strands. I guess that's why they call it wet noodle. LOL.
https://www.amainhobbies.com/deans-wet-noodle-12-gauge-2-each-red-black-wsd1410/p10558

The white wire was a snip of some 'lamp cord' type wire. Actually I don't know what the silver color is, coated copper? It was lower strand count, thicker strand so a bit stiffer. It almost worked butthe sheath kind of bunched up.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 9, 2020)

Ah, I see what your arrow is pointing at now. <= 19 str. (assume strands). So that would make it much stiffer than my stuff.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, so maybe they are saying, in a roundabout way, not to use less than 19 strands unless you tin it. I'm thinking


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2020)

I mean *more than 19 strands* unless you tin it...sorry.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 9, 2020)

So would typical 120V house wire wire I would discover in my switches / junction box be of this low strand count? Is that similar to your example? I saw some wire on reels at Home Depot in electrical supply. I could tell it was quite a bit stiffer than what I use. Everything has a purpose I suppose. High strand is spendy.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 9, 2020)

PeterT said:


> So would typical 120V house wire wire I would discover in my switches / junction box be of this low strand count? Is that similar to your example? I saw some wire on reels at Home Depot in electrical supply. I could tell it was quite a bit stiffer than what I use. Everything has a purpose I suppose. High strand is spendy.


Most house wiring is solid wire, there is only one strand 

If that makes sense


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2020)

General rule of thumb: if it moves or vibrates, it s/b stranded. The more it moves, such as a hand held appliance (hair dryer, razor, extension cord), the higher number of strands it should be. Example here is wiring in a car: it vibrates. If one strand were to break, no big deal as there are other strands that can carry the load. But imagine if it were one solid wire and it broke? Suddenly there's no juice to your trailer brakes—and that's bad. In a house the wires don't move, so it is solid (and cheaper). But once the electricity in your house connects to something _that does move_ (like a motor) or something _you may move (_like a lamp) you switch to stranded wire.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2020)

PeterT said:


> I think that's the case. The wire is for RC use, high strand count, low resistance, very pliable. According to this 12 AWG has 1660 strands. I guess that's why they call it wet noodle. LOL.
> https://www.amainhobbies.com/deans-wet-noodle-12-gauge-2-each-red-black-wsd1410/p10558
> 
> The white wire was a snip of some 'lamp cord' type wire. Actually I don't know what the silver color is, coated copper? It was lower strand count, thicker strand so a bit stiffer. It almost worked butthe sheath kind of bunched up.


The silver colour is pre-tined copper. Makes it easier to solder.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks @Chicken lights for telling me about Weather Packs. Just got my crimper and tried a few out. I'd been looking for a connector like these for a long time. They work great


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 10, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Thanks @Chicken lights for telling me about Weather Packs. Just got my crimper and tried a few out. I'd been looking for a connector like these for a long time. They work great
> 
> View attachment 7594


You’re welcome!


----------

